# How many GTO's were sold?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

During the 11 year production, how many GTO's were sold from 1964 to 1974? 

Hint, it was less than 1 million.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

If you count and recognize the 3 1972 GTO station wagons, there were 514,797 GTOs built from 1964 thru 1974. Pontiac does not offically recognize the 3 wagons since they were produced by employees who essentialy fudged the production order system, so "offical" production number is 514,794.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks Lars,

I didn't know an exact number, but this is what was listed on R & T's website.

Before Pontiac ceased production after the 1974 model year, nearly 700,000 GTOs were sold.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow - they sure rounded that number up, didn't they? It would have been much more accurate to state that, "...just over 500,000 GTOs were sold."

Here is breakdown by year (all body styles):
1964 - 32,450
1965 - 75,352
1966 - 96,946
1967 - 81,722
1968 - 87,684
1969 - 72,287
1970 - 40,149
1971 - 10,532
1972 - 5,811 (including the 3 wagons)
1973 - 4,806
1974 - 7,058

Total - 514,797


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe they counted the 2004 model too


----------

